# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Vanhoja joukkoliikennekuvia Sveitsistä ja Saksasta

## vristo

Skannasin noin 33 vuotta vanhoja diojani ja tässä tuloksia. 
Kuvissa on muunmuassa ratikoita, busseja sekä junia Zürichistä, Baselista sekä Ruhrin alueelta Saksasta.

Kyseiset kuvat ovat kesältä 1984, jolloin vanhempani veivät minut noin kuukauden mittaisen täysin joukkollikenteeseen omistetun, rautateitse tehdyn reissun.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Skannasin noin 33 vuotta vanhoja diojani ja tässä tuloksia. 
> Kuvissa on muunmuassa ratikoita, busseja sekä junia Zürichistä, Baselista sekä Ruhrin alueelta Saksasta.
> 
> Kyseiset kuvat ovat kesältä 1984, jolloin vanhempani veivät minut noin kuukauden mittaisen täysin joukkollikenteeseen omistetun, rautateitse tehdyn reissun. Tässä osa noista kuvistatukseesi. 
> 
> Skannattuja dioja


Huomattavan mielenkiintoisia kuvia. Kiitos niistä. Pystyyköhän ylösalaisin tai vinossa näkyviä kuvia mitenkään asettamaan normaaliin katselulle sopivaan asentoon?

Kotimaan puolelta muuten "ikimuistoinen" Tammelund #18 eli ASA-591 näyttää olevan kuvavalikoimassa mukana.

----------


## vristo

> Skannasin noin 33 vuotta vanhoja diojani ja tässä tuloksia. 
> Kuvissa on muunmuassa ratikoita, busseja sekä junia Zürichistä, Baselista sekä Ruhrin alueelta Saksasta.
> 
> Kyseiset kuvat ovat kesältä 1984, jolloin vanhempani veivät minut noin kuukauden mittaisen täysin joukkollikenteeseen omistetun, rautateitse tehdyn reissun.


Väärä kansio, pahoittelen. Palataan kohta asiaan oikeaniin kansion kanssa.



> Huomattavan mielenkiintoisia kuvia. Kiitos niistä. Pystyyköhän ylösalaisin tai vinossa näkyviä kuvia mitenkään asettamaan normaaliin katselulle sopivaan asentoon?
> 
> Kotimaan puolelta muuten "ikimuistoinen" Tammelund #18 eli ASA-591 näyttää olevan kuvavalikoimassa mukana.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:11 ----------

Nyt on editoidut kuvat:

1984

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt on editoidut kuvat:
> 
> 1984


Sielläpäs on roppakaupalla täyttä asiaa. Sveitsin kuvia on ainakin Zürichistä ja Baselista. Saksan kuvia onkin eri puolilta Nordrhein-Westfalen-osavaltiota. Mahtava kuvasto kerta kaikkiaan!

----------

